# Trainer Recommendations Nashville, TN Area



## Jumprun13k (Aug 20, 2015)

I searched and came up with some old threads (most recent was 2011 I think) so I figured I would ask. 

We live just east of Nashville in Mt. Juliet, TN

Jaeger is 10 weeks old now and I have no issues doing the basics myself, and I probably will do a puppy kindergarten class, and later a few group classes to work towards the CGC. But, I am a planner and like to have things thought out ahead of time and I know I will hit a point where more help is needed. 

Not really planning on IPO, not ruling it out, just not planning on it right now.

But based on my first 2 weeks with this guy I think some kind of tracking will be something he will love. And I have zero experience there. Who knows, maybe SAR is in the future for him.

Anyways, any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

Here you go:

https://www.facebook.com/OG-Nashville-Schutzhund-und-Polizei-225903480755640/timeline/

https://www.facebook.com/gabor.szilasi.5


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Pioneer - thank you


----------



## Jumprun13k (Aug 20, 2015)

I sent a few emails, but haven't heard back.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

How far are you from Chattanooga? You can try Sequoyah German Shepherds


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Sorry - we have been traveling for work, dog training and daughter's state tennis.

Will email back this evening.


----------



## Jumprun13k (Aug 20, 2015)

Smithie86 said:


> Sorry - we have been traveling for work, dog training and daughter's state tennis.
> 
> Will email back this evening.


No worries. I understand the vagaries of life. 

Jaeger is only 4 1/2 months, so more trying to get my ducks in a row for later. 

My wife and daughter have zero experience with dogs, and mine is pretty dated. So training us will be very important. We want to do a few "group" type classes early on, but eventually we would like to have Gabor come out and work with us. And maybe assess just how much this little stinker can learn.

I think he is very smart, but I might be pretty biased. So I am hoping for your expertise in determining that, and then coming up with a plan. I will say that he really seems to like tracking things, and I haven't a clue how to train him to develop that.


----------

